# Question about villager hunting / time travel?



## PoppyPumpkin (Jun 7, 2021)

Can I go backwards a few hours so I can keep hunting or will the game register that I TT'ed backwards and move someone in? I've never tried. I'm hunting for Dobie after letting Lobo go and I really don't want to mess up D: Anyone know for a fact whether it's safe to TT backwards a few hours? Thanks in advance!


----------



## S.J. (Jun 7, 2021)

You can definitely time travel back a few hours. I've done it too, when hunting for Megan.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 7, 2021)

You sure can! As long as the following day at 5am doesn't come around, you'll be safe to keep your plot open. I've held a plot open for like 10 days in a row before during a massive hunt. If you have something to do (sleep, work, etc) I recommend setting the same day to 9am or so, then when you come back to playing, just TT back earlier in the day and continue your hunt. Rinse and repeat until you're satisfied with whoever you find.


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jun 7, 2021)

S.J. said:


> You can definitely time travel back a few hours. I've done it too.






BalloonFight said:


> You sure can! As long as the following day at 5am doesn't come around, you'll be safe to keep your plot open. I've held a plot open for like 10 days in a row before during a massive hunt. If you have something to do (sleep, work, etc) I recommend setting the same day to 9am or so, then when you come back to playing, just TT back earlier in the day and continue your hunt. Rinse and repeat until you're satisfied with whoever you find.




Legit have never tried! I kind of kick myself for my experimenting a bit with villagers I didn't care about. :3 
Thank ya'll for answering! I was afraid I'd run out of time. It's already almost 3 AM in my game!!! :c


----------



## S.J. (Jun 7, 2021)

PoppyPumpkin said:


> Legit have never tried! I kind of kick myself for my experimenting a bit with villagers I didn't care about. :3
> Thank ya'll for answering! I was afraid I'd run out of time. It's already almost 3 AM in my game!!! :c


It's lucky you thought to do it before 5 am!


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 7, 2021)

PoppyPumpkin said:


> Legit have never tried! I kind of kick myself for my experimenting a bit with villagers I didn't care about. :3
> Thank ya'll for answering! I was afraid I'd run out of time. It's already almost 3 AM in my game!!! :c



This is definitely one of the best reasons to do light time travel imo. Just make sure that you set the date to the correct day if it goes over to the next day, and you'll be fine.  (IE, if it's 6/7 3am in your game at the moment, but your open plot day is 6/6, set it to 6/6 at like 9am or something to hold your day)


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 7, 2021)

Yeah also just make sure you don’t accidentally go before 5 AM on your hunting day too, because that’ll count as time traveling backwards a day.
So stay between 5 AM and 5 AM basically 
9 AM - 2 AM next day is a good safety margin imo


----------

